# Suzuki DF20 Skeg



## 94'325is (Aug 27, 2015)

This is the best I have on my computer, if you want I can take a better picture tonight. I'm almost positive it is straight but I'll double check as well.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

94'325is said:


> This is the best I have on my computer, if you want I can take a better picture tonight. I'm almost positive it is straight but I'll double check as well.


Thanks for sharing. I really need photos up close and straight on to be able to tell. Normally I'd be able to find a discussion in an online forum or a photo on google search that provides the info I'm looking for, but I was unsuccessful in my search.


----------



## 94'325is (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry for the late response, I remembered this morning to grab a few pictures but the garage was really dark. Hopefully this helps, I can confirm the skeg is at a 90* angle from the anti-vent plate.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

94'325is said:


> Sorry for the late response, I remembered this morning to grab a few pictures but the garage was really dark. Hopefully this helps, I can confirm the skeg is at a 90* angle from the anti-vent plate.
> View attachment 16688
> View attachment 16689


Thanks a million dude!! Exactly what I needed. Mine definitely has a little curve to it. 
I will just use sandwhich it with some steel plate and some heavy C-Clamps....should cold-bend it back to straight.


----------

